# trouble retelling stories



## ereshkigal (Sep 28, 2013)

I find this extremely frustrating. Whenever I'm retelling something that happened to me or when I'm describing the content of a movie or a book or whatever I can never express myself in a SIMPLE, commonsensical way, but always complicate things and want to tell them as fast as possible and very often people don't really understand me and look at me in a puzzled way. Sometimes, I get the impression that they think I'm making things up because I get so confused and nervous while retelling something that's pretty easy for an average person. For some people these things seem super easy but for me it's a nightmare. I'm one of the best students in the class and just don't know why it is so difficult for me to retell something in a logical way so anyone can understand. Sometimes I can't even remember some simple words or blurt out some words that don't fit the context AT ALL. :blank


----------



## MrZetnek (Oct 12, 2013)

I also have difficulty retelling stories to the class. My advice is prepare ahead of time. if you know you will have to speak about a movie or book then make notes the day before. Try writing key words and phrases - the main ideas and lessons. Highlight lines in the book. Same goes for telling your experience, write it down first.


----------



## nrelax11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Yea my storytelling skills are kind of crappy at times. I also don't like having to repeat stories to multiple people.


----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

You explained it so perfectly!


----------



## sabre5 (Oct 6, 2013)

Haha yep, happens all the time. after the 'story' is over my confidence plummets so far down that it pops out in China


----------



## ChuckBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

People would tell me my stories never had a point to them. That made me insecure, and kept me from sharing with people.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm pretty awful at story telling myself, which sucks because it's such a wonderful quality to have. I'm good for the first minute or so, then I start veering off on tangents then forgetting what I was originally saying. Or sometimes my mind just goes blank while telling a story and I'm like "uuhhhh but yeah, uhhhhh.. what was I saying?"

It's different with people I'm already close with and comfortable around. I'm fine then. It's when I'm trying to explain to a (hypothetical) co-worker, or mutual friend, or a few people at once.


----------



## Alsark (Oct 20, 2013)

Lol, yeah, I am pretty terrible at telling stories. The thing is, I have a LOT of stories to tell. For some reason I have always been a gay guy magnet. There is one story I always like to tell but it's kind of long, and when I get to the funny part, I can never remember what the guy said to me exactly, and then it kinda kills the story when I have to stop in the middle and go, "... What was his wording again? Uh..."


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

Yeah I can relate in ways

Plus I used to BS a lot when I was really young, and later when I had 2 groups of friends, I would hear the big stories of the "cool" kids I was "friends" with in 1 town, and then I would often add myself to the story and tell my other friends

Now I just don't have any stories to tell and no friends for years, so next to no new adventures either, except from years ago, so all old memories


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Haha. i'm glad I'm not the only one that does this. I rush through retelling stories while trying to stave off panic.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Me too.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

OMG yes D: it happens to me too


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Interesting you should say that. I feel like this is what triggered my SA in a way. It made me feel socially retarded because I would always envy people who always found it so easy to tell a story. Being like that felt so foreign to me. And lets face it, story telling is a huge part of being sociable/interesting.


----------

